# Krasser Input Lag bei neuem LG Fernseher



## zarkanis (14. Dezember 2018)

Hi liebe PCGHX'ler,

ich habe mir einen Fernseher gekauft und zwar diesen hier:
LG Electronics 55SK8100LLA ab €' '699 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe ihn u.a. ausgewählt aufgrund des niedrigen Input Lags (Aussage eines Tests).
Als ich den Fernseher an meine  MSI R9 280X angeschlossen habe, lief er zuerst nicht weil er einen aktiven DP Adapter brauchte, welchen ich mittlerweile besorgt habe.
Nachdem ich den Adapter einsteckte und der Fernseher zusammen mit 2 Monitoren lief stellte ich schnell fest, dass der Fernseher einen krassen Lag hat, ca. 0,2-0,4 Sekunden (geschätzt). Das spürt man mit der Maus oder speziell beim Rocket League spielen extrem.
Ich habe dann ein bisschen mit den Settings gespielt aber nichts half, sodass ich dann zuletzt wirklich nur den Fernseher über ein normales HDMI Kabel anschloss (ohne DP Adapter) und die Auflösung auf FullHD skalierte. Dennoch blieb der Lag. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das noch liegen kann? Weil eigentlich kann es ja nicht sein, dass meine Graka zu schwach für den Fernseher ist, okay bei 3 Monitoren insgesamt vielleicht, aber wenn nur der Fernseher angeschlossen ist der Lag ja trotzdem noch da. Brauche ich ein anderes Kabel? Gibt es Fernseher die so viel Input Lag haben, das kann doch heutzutage eigentlich gar nicht mehr sein... 

Ich habe heute den Kauf widerrufen und habe jetzt nochmal 2 Wochen Zeit ihn zurückzuschicken... Natürlich wäre es mir lieber alles klappt und ich kann mir diese Umstände ersparen, aber ich will auf dem Ding unbedingt auch zocken, also wenn das die letzte Möglichkeit ist...


----------



## DeFi (14. Dezember 2018)

Haste mal probiert den Bildmodus auf "Game" zu stellen? Also nur für den HDMI Anschluss wo du den PC angeschlossen hast. Sollte machbar sein, dass du auf HDMI1 (TV) blub einstellen kannst und auf HDMI2 (PC) den Spiel/Game-Modus. Geht zu mindest bei meinem. 

Hat bei meinem Grundig auf jeden Fall was geholfen. Mit der Maus hab ich eig garkeine Probleme, höchstens mit dem Lenkrad aber das auch nur minimal


----------



## Traylite (14. Dezember 2018)

In Standard TV Modus`en sind einige Bildverbesserungen aktiv die den Input lag stark erhöhen können.
Wie DeFI schon anmerkte, einen Gaming mode einschalten oder für den HDMI Port alle Bildverbesserer manuell deaktivieren, sollte Abhilfe schaffen.
Allerdings ist ein TV auch kein PC Monitor und je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist, wirst du leider immer einen gewissen Lag spüren im Gegensatz zum PC.

Grüße


----------



## zarkanis (16. Dezember 2018)

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, das hat echt geholfen!

Ich habe den Game Modus nochmal bearbeitet und wirklich alles abgeschaltet was ging und tatsächlich, es ist ein riesen Unterschied. Bei Witcher 3 oder Trine merkt man wirklich gar nix, bei Rocket League noch ganz leicht, aber als ich da nur den Fernseher angeschlossen habe und dort auch nochmal GPU Skalierung aktiviert habe (weil das Bild nicht auf dem 16:9 Fernseher richtig angezeigt wurde), wurde es nochmal besser 

Morgen kommt ein Konsolenzocker zu mir, der soll nochmal auf Gefühl testen, aber ich denke es ist jetzt okay 
Vielen Dank nochmal, da muss ich den wohl doch nicht zurückschicken


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich sollten die Bildverbesserungen im Game Mode automatisch deaktiviert sein. Du kannst auch mal den Anschluss in PC umbenennen.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2018)

zarkanis schrieb:


> Als ich den Fernseher an meine  MSI R9 280X angeschlossen habe, lief er zuerst nicht weil er einen aktiven DP Adapter brauchte, welchen ich mittlerweile besorgt habe.


Kannst du mir diesen Punkt bitte etwas genauer erläutern? Was für einen "aktiven DP-Adapter"? Und warum?


----------



## zarkanis (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte das Problem dass meine beiden Monitore über HDMI und DVI angeschlossen sind, 2x digital. Als ich dann ein DP auf HDMI Kabel anschloss kam kein Signal an, nach etwas research habe bin ich auf einen Thread auch hier im PCGH Forum gestoßen, da stand folgendes drin (hoffe ich kann es noch einigermaßen korrekt wiedergeben):

Bei AMD haben oftmals nur 2 Anschlüsse einen Taktgeber. Wenn man nun DP auf DP verbindet, braucht man keinen Takt, das geht. Aber keiner meiner Monitore hatte einen DP, sodass ich ein Kabel mit Converter brauchte. Dann kam aber kein Signal an und das liegt daran, dass ein Takt für den 3. Monitor gebraucht wird. Und diesen bekommt man über einen aktiven DP Adapter. Dann habe ich diesen bestellt und siehe da, es ging


----------



## colormix (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo TE schalte mal bei dem TV Alle Bild Verbesserungen auf Aus von dem HDMI Port wo der PC dran ist .
Wo zu so viele Monitore ein Großer  reicht .


----------

